
Ask HN: Mobile Dictation vs. Typing? - koopuluri
What has your experience been with dictation on mobile?  How often do you use it?
======
akoster
I use mobile dictation frequently since I prefer typing on a full-sized
keyboard over typing on a mobile phone screen. I find it works pretty well for
me (using iOS 12 on an iPhone 6s). If I am in an area with poor connectivity
or in a noisy environment, or if I am using unfamiliar words, it may not work
as well, but for my purposes, I find I spend far less time dictating and
occasionally correcting what I meant to say over manually typing in text. I
utilize the "blue underline" feature to help train the system to recognize
words I say when the dictation software gets confused.

